# Tell me when she will have these babies!! haha



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Alright I've got 3 does and 2 are FF (I'm not too sure one of them is even due on this due date). But this will be my girl Winnie's 2nd kidding and I keep seeing everyone posting pics of their preggo goats with huge wiiiide bellies and Winnie's stomach just goes straight down! Even my other doe only has a little pudge. Their due date is this Friday (the 17th). Her udders have had a growth spurt the past couple of days but still no discharge or odd behavior. I do think her ligaments are starting to soften though. How much longer you think I'm looking at here? Lol. Do you think she is big even though she carries her baby belly low? I'm only expecting singles with the other 2 but I would be just fine with Winnie having triplets.. or quads.. or more... hahaha  This is my first time kidding goats so I'm super anxious and nervous and excited! Does anybody else's goats carry their babies low?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I think just like people they all carry differently. Good luck


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Gave them a quick shave today! It's amazing that they have the same due date lol! Still no discharge  I've heard about udders getting a "shiny" look to them when they fill up, does anybody have pictures of this? I'm new to this and trying to see just how big they get before kidding


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Their so cute! That first doe certainly is carrying low. My does have had kids several times and I still have no Idea what a "strutted" udder looks like. So I can't help you there. I'm betting the lighter colored doe will go first...


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm betting on her to go first as well. Since multiple births usually come earlier for the most part correct? I'm assuming she will have at least twins with it being her 2nd freshening. I'm just so giddy with excitement lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding 

My does carry differently each time. I had a doe have twins, the next year she was a lot smaller in the belly so I expected only a single or very small twins - she had big triplets


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Happy kidding!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

"My does have had kids several times and I still have no Idea what a "strutted" udder looks like."

Most of the time on the day that they are going to kid, the indentation down the middle will poke out instead of in because the udder is so full. When you see it, you will know exactly what I mean. However, that doesn't happen every time!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My doe Ella seems to be carrying low also! She's a bit wide too but her stomach is extremely low!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't get the whole shiny/strutted thing either. Tight yes, but shiny...? :scratch:


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a picture of my first freshening nigerian right before she kidded with triplets! I'm excited for you! Good luck!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/at...55-100-days-preggo-pics-thoughts-sam_1325.jpg


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I forgot to tell you, I have one doe who is pregnant (4th freshening but new to me) who doesn't look pregnant at all! It is driving me nuts that she has no belly! I finally felt somebody kicking in there that was reassuring so I have resigned myself that it is probably a single, but hopefully as others are saying she just hides her kids well!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you know how many kids she had her previous kiddings?


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> Here is a picture of my first freshening nigerian right before she kidded with triplets! I'm excited for you! Good luck!
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/at...55-100-days-preggo-pics-thoughts-sam_1325.jpg


 yes finally a picture! Thank you!

I am understanding the doe code that everyone talks about. They definitely have that kinda dazed look half the time. And I swear I saw one have a small contraction earlier followed by stretching. But hasn't showed any signs since. Then I swear I just saw Winnie have one then she came to me with a kind of wild look in her eyes. Then just carries on and nibbles on some hay. Errggg. Still no discharge from any of them yet :/


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Just when I thought her belly couldn't get any lower :shocked: holy moly. And udder pic from this morning. Ligaments are soft but not gone. :/


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow that little girl must be a waddling big time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lower rider, that is for sure. wow. :shocked:


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

That is so funny! Poor girl. That belly is going to be dragging on the ground soon! Haha! Sounds like she is getting closer  Once the ligs are gone gone it should be within 24 hours! I love her coloring!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I think my doe is carrying low too and a little on her sides! Definitely sounds close to kidding so I'm hoping that your doe has an easy and quick kidding !


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

I went and checked on her at about 11pm. I can barely feel her ligaments. Can almost grab her whole spine. Does that mean they're "gone" or will I literally not be able to dig for them and feel them? The poor girl was sleeping standing up. But still no dang discharge  lol. I know she is getting close. I just can't wait!! Really hope everything goes smooth.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Two of my girls never had discharge before giving birth. Sounds like she's close just keep an eye on her


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

In 4 out of 5 births my does haven't had any discharge whatsoever before kidding.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Same I've only had one doe have any discharge and she only had a little bit then gave birth right after I saw the discharge


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, some do have a lot of discharge while others don't show it until they are kidding.

It isn't wrapping your fingers around her tailhead area, it is pushing down on either side of that area. 
You feel for pencil like things there, if they are gone it will be soon.


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

I've just been waiting to see the long mucous string. But that does make me feel better that no discharge is common. From researching I led myself to believe that it was pretty usual to have discharge close to kidding (not necessarily the string, but some). But her ligaments are definitely gone. Going by the 24 hour rule she's got 5 hours to get them suckers out. Lol. But still no other signs. No small contractions or anything. Just laying around and moving slow. If she doesn't go tonight I might just scream.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I feel ya! ;-) Good Luck! :-D


----------



## sejoyce (Feb 25, 2017)

How exciting for you! I'm listening close and learning so I can be ready when my FF kids soon.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I always watch for them moving slow! She should give birth today!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The 24 hr rule is totally bunk. One of my does loses her ligs a full 3 weeks before kidding. No kidding (pun intended, lol). Plus she likes to get bred without my knowledge, so I have no idea when she might go. :GAAH:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> The 24 hr rule is totally bunk. One of my does loses her ligs a full 3 weeks before kidding. No kidding (pun intended, lol). Plus she likes to get bred without my knowledge, so I have no idea when she might go. :GAAH:


I feel you! Except none of mine lose their ligs! Ill have some FF that might change that but who knows! But I watch for them walking super slow and when that happens they normally have it in 24 hours!


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Still nothing yet. Her vulva did seem swollen today so thats a good sign.. Poor girl just seems miserable. I'm just surprised she hasn't been having any contractions at all. She hasn't really been restless at all either. Lays in one spot most of the time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Always laying in one spot? Is she ill?
Get temp.
Swollen legs?

Make sure she doesn't lay in one spot too long.


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Always laying in one spot? Is she ill?
> Get temp.
> Swollen legs?
> 
> Make sure she doesn't lay in one spot too long.


 She just keeps going back to the same spot to lay down. She will get up for short periods to eat and drink. Legs look fine. Haven't gotten her temp. Butttttttt.... HER LIGAMENTS ARE BACK. Ugggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :evil: This is day 148 so I know she potentially still has time... but I KNOW her ligs were gone.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Some does will lose them and get them back even when not pregnant


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, strange, non pregnant Does don't loose ligs, they are always tight there. :scratch:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok I think it's official my does are strange!


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Well still no babies... but she has actually been more active all day today. Not necessarily restless but just been up and about a lot. And been eating constantly so hopefully those are her signs that's she's close. And her ligaments are gone again. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

So when should I start to worry that she hasn't had them yet? Today is day 153 and I've read they can go to 155-157. Only reason I'm worried is because her ligaments have been gone for a few days now. And there were a couple days before then where she was moving really slow and laying around all the time where i thought for sure it was going to be soon, but the past few days she has been active and munching on hay almost constantly. Last night her vulva looked as if it was gaping a little bit so I was hoping she would go last night but still nothing. Should I be worried or is this all part of the doe code? Lol


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

this is what I meant by her vulva was kinda gaping


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Give her a few more days. I have one doe that consistently goes a week over her due date before she decides to have them. She should be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Gaping is normal closer to kidding, she is just not there yet.


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Not too long after I posted last I went to check on them and her babies were moving like crazy in her tummy! I've never been able to see them move before. It was alien like lol. Then tonight there was a lot of fluttering on her right side. Does this mean they're moving into position? And I've read that you can't feel any movement about 12 hours before birth. Is that accurate?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't know about the 12 hour thing cause I've never checked before to see if its true. My doe Charlotte used to have aliens all the time! They would actually push her side out about 7 inches from her body it looked so weird!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nothing is accurate with telling when a goat will kid :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boy isn't that the truth Suzanne Tyler.  :laugh:


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sooooo. None of them have kidded yet :sigh: I mean at this point they couldn't have taken on the first breeding that I witnessed. Don't see how that is possible! well I do.. but it's frustrating because now I have no idea when they are due!! the 2 does obviously have udders so there's no doubt they're pregnant. It also makes me worry about Winnie the one with the super low tummy and big udder. What if she was due when I originally thought? What if her babies were to die inside her, would she still go into labor? I hope that's not the case but it's just so odd to me that none of them got pregnant the first breeding. She has been eating and drinking fine but she just hasn't really been acting like herself. Can't really explain it... just not as lovey dovey and she has been letting the doe that is low on the todem pole bully her. Been like that for a couple weeks now. One part of me thinks it's normal because she's in late pregnancy but another part can't help but worry something went wrong and she just never had them.. I may be sounding silly but some words of wisdom would be appreciated!! Oh and she hasn't had any discharge except for a little bit was crusted on her vulva on April 2nd. Hoping it was just the mucous plug? it looked like it was kind of yellow though. But I'm not sure because like I said it had dried.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do know, not all take with the first breeding, some do go into a false heat then cycle normally the next heat cycle.
It doesn't always happen but may of happened with your does or some. 
If you seen them bred, count the 18 to 21 days later and that may be the kidding time frame, if they didn't take take the first time. This may give you a better idea, if they indeed took on the 2nd heat.

When were they witnessed bred?

If the kids die inside, the doe will go into labor but may or may not push. You may see her lay down and get up a lot but never push and you may see a bloody discharge. Very restless.

I wouldn't worry too much yet, just keep an eye on them if the due dates are unsure. 

Are their udders super tight or really small or just starting?

Can you get pictures of their vulva, anal area, tail up naturally and a udder shot.
A side view too?


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Their original due date was March 17th. So today would be 21 days from then I think. Her udder does seem like it has filled up a little more.. but I look at it way too much lol! Here are some pics from today. This is her 2nd freshening btw.

And excuse the porch in the pics. They've been running the backyard since I just introduced them to a new doeling a few days ago. And of course it's been storming every day. Makes me feel better because the area is bigger than their current pen so the doeling has more room to get away if need be. (I was expecting to have kids on the ground by now not a bunch of hormonal does! Haha)


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

and right after I posted that we have a little bit of discharge


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The last doe looks like she should be due soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are getting closer.


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Winnie kidded a single chocolate and white buckling this morning around 11am  hopefully my other doe will follow suit and have hers soon!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------

